# Warhammer 40k 6th Edition Rulebook Collector edition wanted



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

So sadly I preordered my copy at my FLGS, but they didn’t call in the order until too late and can’t get the collector’s edition…. Anyone have a copy that they got to sell??


----------



## Skarnet (Aug 2, 2012)

troybuckle said:


> So sadly I preordered my copy at my FLGS, but they didn’t call in the order until too late and can’t get the collector’s edition…. Anyone have a copy that they got to sell??


Hey Troy!


I noticed your request for a collectors edition of the new rulebook. I have one unopened, still in the box I got it in from gw, and wanted to sell it to someone who is looking for it, rather than sending it back to gw.


Give me a call if you're interested.


Take care

Simon Nicholson


----------

